# wind chimes



## dachswalker

Looking for a source of metal pipe or tubing to make wind chimes out of. Have used 1/2 emt conduit and aluminum conduit in the past but did not produce the sound I have found in store bought chimes. What does everyone who makes home made chimes use?


----------



## hippygirl

You're probably after the sound that BRASS tubing makes...Online Metals sells it, but it's expensive!


----------



## dachswalker

Thanks for the info. I will check it out.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Copper tubing works well, and it patina's nicely. Available in nice large diameters. 

Bronze makes the best overall sound, but it's really hard to come by. 

I no longer have one, but scuba tanks, or compressed gas tanks make FANTASTIC bells/chime. very deep sound, much like a temple bell. You could google "tank chime" and probably find a bunch of images or instructions. You just need old leaky tanks, cut off the bottoms (make them various lengths for different "voices" ), hang a wooden disk as a clapper and hang it


----------



## mothernature

A friend of mine bought bamboo wind chimes (from lighthouse for the blind)! They make a nice 'clucking' kind of sound. Along with her others they really sound nice, I've never seen them before this.


----------



## dachswalker

Thanks for the info. I have made some really nice bells in the past from used oxygen cylinders. Nice and heavy to last a lifetime and a great sound. Be sure and close off the top for the best sound.


----------



## unregistered5595

Question about metal wind chimes.

I have a metal wind chime made of some kind of metal tubing and all the tubes are different lengths and they are decorated.

They were strung up with heavy duty fishing line. Over time, the lines broke. 

I want to put it back together. What would anyone suggest I use to restring it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Our Little Farm

I have never made my own, but I would have thought copper pipe would be good.

LOVE wind chimes. 


Does anyone have photos of what they make?


----------



## Roadking

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Question about metal wind chimes.
> 
> I have a metal wind chime made of some kind of metal tubing and all the tubes are different lengths and they are decorated.
> 
> They were strung up with heavy duty fishing line. Over time, the lines broke.
> 
> I want to put it back together. What would anyone suggest I use to restring it? Thank you in advance.


I restrungone of ours using 80lb test monofiliment (fishing line), and another using a nylon-ish thread (similar to a boot lace)...the 80lb test held up much longer, about 3 years.
Matt


----------



## Energy Rebel

Try the iron pipe they use for gas lines and fire sprinklers. You should be able to get it at your local home supply store.
I saw pretty much the same thing at Dollywood being sold there for hundreds of dollars to the tourists..............


----------



## unregistered5595

Roadking said:


> I restrungone of ours using 80lb test monofiliment (fishing line), and another using a nylon-ish thread (similar to a boot lace)...the 80lb test held up much longer, about 3 years.
> Matt


Thank you, appreciate your advice. ~Feather


----------



## TnMtngirl

I have a pile of broken metal ski poles,they make nice ones.


----------



## Tirzah

Just a thought 

I found a thread on the Fiber arts forum and there was a link to these:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/50613806/windchime-earrings-bright-colors?ref=v1_other_1

I don't see why you couldn't use larger knitting needles and make wind chimes  Often you can find the metal ones at thrift stores.


----------



## charliesbugs

I've re-strung my wind chimes using Spider Wire( a strong fishing line).


----------



## ltbloom

I fuse glass and make glass beads, I want to try my hand at wind chimes but the glass by itself seems too quiet, I'm thinking about adding large metal washers to them instead of metal tubes.
Gundi


----------



## jad44

My dad was never a scavenger, until he retired; he went to town on garbage days, and he'd find old kitchen chairs thrown out for pickup and he'd bring them home to use the legs for chimes... and it was amazing how in one set of chairs all the different sounds he got from them once he got them assembled and hung up in the old pine tree outside; they got the north, east and south winds, and was about 20 foot from the house where he sat and had his morning coffee - what beautiful sounds he made out of nothing you might say. I loved every one of them. It was joy to hear them.


----------



## Kathie

I love the sound of the banboo wind chimes! We have 2 of the metal ones and I enjoy them as well.


----------



## Just Cliff

dachswalker said:


> Looking for a source of metal pipe or tubing to make wind chimes out of. Have used 1/2 emt conduit and aluminum conduit in the past but did not produce the sound I have found in store bought chimes. What does everyone who makes home made chimes use?


These folks give good service

http://www.speedymetals.com/default.aspx?


----------



## Txrider

Our Little Farm said:


> I have never made my own, but I would have thought copper pipe would be good.
> 
> LOVE wind chimes.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have photos of what they make?


Copper pipe is very good...

Cut to lengths and with each length tuned correctly musically by filing or grinding an end shorter it makes a fantastic sounding wind chime...

Just listened to one my brother made from 1" copper pipe that sounded great, and I'm not much of a wind chime fan.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

ltbloom said:


> I fuse glass and make glass beads, I want to try my hand at wind chimes but the glass by itself seems too quiet, I'm thinking about adding large metal washers to them instead of metal tubes.
> Gundi


Try hanging spoons and forks for your metal  They're a nice counterpoint to the stained glass. Also, those small clay pots would look pretty with stained glass..and they "dong" nicely. Or clay discs make a nice musical clatter


----------



## willow_girl

> My dad was never a scavenger, until he retired; he went to town on garbage days, and he'd find old kitchen chairs thrown out for pickup and he'd bring them home to use the legs for chimes... and it was amazing how in one set of chairs all the different sounds he got from them once he got them assembled and hung up in the old pine tree outside; they got the north, east and south winds, and was about 20 foot from the house where he sat and had his morning coffee - what beautiful sounds he made out of nothing you might say. I loved every one of them. It was joy to hear them.


I love that!!!


----------



## Ohio Rusty

Being I work in I.T., our folks that work on computers always throw away bad hard drives. I keep the really powerful magnets in them, and the metal silver oxide coated hard drive platters make excellent wind chimes. They are really shiny and have an excellent tone.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## KIT.S

If you are making the big chinese-style gongs, our local fire extinguisher company has FREE dead fire extinguisher canisters in various sizes. I'm trying to get my son to make me one, but haven't been successful so far! They can be painted or polished, and they are really lovely.
Kit


----------



## therunbunch

My friends made "******* windchimes" out of empty beer cans to sell at a craft fair. They had windchimes of every variety lo.. They were really cute.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I love all types of wind chimes!

As a child my mother kept glass chimes on the side carport. I grew to love brass pipe chimes. I bought some bamboo chimes and have made serving spoon/fork chimes ... I even have a chime that is a small clay pot decorated to look like a little pig with a large wooden bead inside.

Itbloom, I'd be very interested in your glass chimes. I love them the best. Thing is, metal will really 'rock' those chimes into extinction. You might want to try a wood based 'clapper' for your glass wind chime.


----------



## Wolf mom

Bamboo makes a great pipe for wind chimes. Very mellow sound.


----------



## sapphira

Well.....I am saving Playdoh lids to make colorful and relatively quiet windchimes..😄


----------



## VmagV

Source of metal pipe to make wind chimes out of here Top 5 Best Pipes for Wind Chimes [2020 Review] - WindChimesGuide
There are different diameters and colors and they will definitely make a pleasant sound. There, you can find various necessary parts for creating the wind chimes.


----------

